# Erratum



## David Baxter PhD (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Murray (May 18, 2010)

Wow, a little correction hardly seems like enough of a response! I can't imagine having to explain to everyone that it was just a simple error.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 18, 2010)

Well, they did apologize.


----------



## Murray (May 18, 2010)

Well I suppose that makes it all better  Good of them to go to all of that trouble.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 18, 2010)

Usually when you see one of those corrections, it's buried in tiny print among the stock market reports or personal on page eleventy-twelve, whereas the original story is on page 1, 2, or 3 with headlines the size of your microwave.


----------

